# craftsman pantograph



## jhouk (Nov 22, 2008)

Does someone have the operation instructions for a craftsman pantograph and how to make the jig for it? I am trying to route a name on a toy chest for my grandson, using the pantograph


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Most around here don't care for the pantograph. It's been found to be hard to use. You will have better results by designing the lettering on the computer, printing it, transferring the design to the work surface, and hand routing it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Jim.


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

*instructions for pantograph*



jhouk said:


> Does someone have the operation instructions for a craftsman pantograph and how to make the jig for it? I am trying to route a name on a toy chest for my grandson, using the pantograph


I have one still in the box in the shop. Do you need a copy?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I never could get mine to work. I loved the premise though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jhouk

They are easy to use BUT I would suggest you go down to one of the many toys stores.Target/KMart and pickup one of the toy ones and give it a try out with the pencil it comes with,, then you will see how they work then look at it real hard and see a 5 to 8lb. router on the end of it...and try and see your self moving the router like the pencil.... 

The key word is TOY





=======



jhouk said:


> Does someone have the operation instructions for a craftsman pantograph and how to make the jig for it? I am trying to route a name on a toy chest for my grandson, using the pantograph


----------



## jhouk (Nov 22, 2008)

Paul Bauders said:


> I have one still in the box in the shop. Do you need a copy?


Paul , thank you for the offer. I lost my instructions long ago some how. I think I remember that it told how to use the template letters and described how to use the locater dots and the spacing dots. also maybe it showed the type of rig needed to mount the pantograph inorder to enable the work to be moved under the router. I have been trying to sort out the proceedure. so I guess I do need a copy.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> The key word is TOY


So, is that to say that all pantographs are toys? Given my 12lb monster, I coudn't imagine that at the end of a few sticks of wood. Hey, skis were hard enough to grasp - gimme a break with pantographs.


Allthunbs


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Paul Bauders said:


> I have one still in the box in the shop. Do you need a copy?


Paul: I remember a few other comments about pantographs or was that signmakers or something. Could you add it to the Reference section of the forum? Like that, us neophytes could see how a pantograph is supposed to work. 

Ok, let's see, that's skis, shiis, foots (not feet), templates, horizontal tables and fences, vertical tables, pantographs, signmakers? ... And that's before CNC! What am I missing? 

Allthunbs


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

*pantograph*



jhouk said:


> Paul , thank you for the offer. I lost my instructions long ago some how. I think I remember that it told how to use the template letters and described how to use the locater dots and the spacing dots. also maybe it showed the type of rig needed to mount the pantograph inorder to enable the work to be moved under the router. I have been trying to sort out the proceedure. so I guess I do need a copy.


Sorry I'm in for the night. Tomorrow after work I'll get it out and see what I can do to get it to you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jhouk

You may want to take a hard look at the item below,it's only 25.oo bucks and I'm sure it will do what you want.. 

*Plans Only* 3D-CARVING DUPLICATORX - LRG PLANS- FULL SIZE TEMPLATES

http://cgi.ebay.com/3D-CARVING-DUPL...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

===========


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

I have the manuel. Would you want me to photo copy this and mail it to you or try to scan it and e-mail it?

Paul


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Paul Bauders said:


> I have the manuel. Would you want me to photo copy this and mail it to you or try to scan it and e-mail it?
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul:

Can you scan it and deposit it in the Reference section of this forum? Like that it is available for future reference for all. Just attach it to a message in the Craftsman forum in the Router Reference section. If you can produce a *.pdf that would be great but if not, just attach the sequence of *.jpg files.

Thanks for taking the trouble to help.

Allthunbs


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

Did you get my message? I have the owner's manual. Would you what me to send you a copy or scan it and e-mail it.

Paul


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

*pantograph manual*

I'll attach the scaned manual here and later I will try to attach them to the Craftsman forum.


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

*pantograph manual*

I'll attach the scaned manual here and later I will try to attach them to the Craftsman forum.

Forgot to attach them.

Now found out they are to big of files. I will have to go back to my other computer with the scaner and redo them


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll try to download the manual again tonight.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Can you post just the model number, can't read your BMP files 

Please
Just a note **** if you post the files in the GIF or the JPG format they can be viewed the norm.
BMP files suck  GIF files are the best for text files 


=======


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

*pantograph manual*

I can't get anything to work. If anyone wants a copy of the manual send me your address and I'll send a copy.


----------



## jhouk (Nov 22, 2008)

Paul Bauders said:


> Did you get my message? I have the owner's manual. Would you what me to send you a copy or scan it and e-mail it.
> 
> Paul


Paul ,
Yes I just saw the reply and thankyou for the offer. I also see that you are going to scan it and put it on line. That would be fine. 

jim


----------



## Paul Bauders (Aug 19, 2008)

Got copies made will mail it tomorrow

Paul


----------



## HiramAbiff (May 18, 2013)

*Is your manual still available?*



Paul Bauders said:


> Sorry I'm in for the night. Tomorrow after work I'll get it out and see what I can do to get it to you.


Hi.
I am new to this forum. Based on what I have read, it seems like your manual is exactly what I need. I also was unable to read your posted BMP files.
Is there any way I could get you to send me an e-copy or whatever is convenient?
I truly appreciate any help from you or others on this forum.

Thanks,
HiramAbiff (Danny)

Dan DOT Hayman AT_SYMBOL Accomplishments DOT com


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Danny, you might be better off emailing Paul direct. This was his last post, and it's from 2008 so chances are good he won't see it. Right click on his name and then select email from the list that pops up.


----------



## Dodis (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny,

The manual has since been posted here, in 2012.

Here is the LINK

Mike "Dodis"


----------

